# Houzz



## Jackie22 (Feb 5, 2014)

I could spend hours on this site......decorating, house remodeling, yards and gardens.

Just wanted to pass it on.

http://www.houzz.com/ideabooks/2324...gn=u433&utm_medium=email&utm_content=gallery5


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks, I have had the app since I got the iPad...neat site.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 5, 2014)

Great site Jackie..thanks.

However, hours on there means even less gets done here!
ah well, out with the paintbrush again soon...


----------

